

Facebook's outmoded Web crypto opens door to NSA spying - declan
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13578_3-57591560-38/facebooks-outmoded-web-crypto-opens-door-to-nsa-spying/

======
bifrost
There's another reason to use shorter/smaller keys -> Mobile CPUs are puny.
I've overheard people saying as "a good performance trick", but I don't think
I'd be joining that camp.

There's also the issue of "where to tap" and if its behind the SSL
acceleration boundary, this is moot anyways...

------
mtgx
Every major service should implement RSA 2048 and forward secrecy soon.

